# official kent meet. Sat 31st



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok i would like to arrange the Kent meet at the following pub, its where we met up with Kammy for his tour and its a good place to eat and drink. Its very close to the Dartford crossing so a good point to attract peeps from Essex, Sussex and London as well as Kent. As for the day i am thinking the last Saturday of the month maybe in the afternoon? I know there are some peeps who work on a Sat but we had a good turn out with kammy so i dont see why not again? So that makes it the 31st this month so why not start then? 2pm meet? discuss here if you want? I will add names if you can make it. cheers
Cotton Lake
Galleon Boulevard
Dartford
Kent
DA2 6QE
Telephone: 01322 229939

1. ian222
2. tt51
3. sttranger
4. jayttapp
5. T rob T
6. triplefan
7. Dentted (maybe)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Been the rep 2 min and hes already started :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

lol, gotta be done i have people in need of this. lol


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep sounds good to me Ian count me in 

Neil


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah count me in, but i am tt'less and will bring what ever i can get my hands on.

dave


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Add me please 

Jay


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Count us in (Fingers Crossed :roll: )

T ROB T


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi mate, were a definite maybe, dependant on family commitments


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This meet may feature in the absolutte mag so if ya wanna see your car and mug in the mag get down there.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Should be! 
Got my lad and 3 won't go in the Roadster!  
Other options do exist though!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No Nick you cant get 3 in there. Are you a maybe?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Put me as a maybe, only held back by work commitments, which I am unaware of as of yet.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

damn im working :lol:

that was a great pub! the wiews were awesome..... the weather definatly helped 8)

id love to go back again some time


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Best of luck with the new role Ian


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking into luggage racks for the boot! Lol

Maybe! Might have too bring 2 mota's....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Josh.

Nick bring 2 then mate but park the other one over the other side dont wanna get it in the mag. Unless its a lambo or something


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Would 4pm be to late ? If not see you there ... 
see you soon.
Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

4pm could be border line depends on what people have to get away for? going out etc. Should be ok though


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am interested, but may have to let you know nearer the time! Thanks for alerting me, once she is all touched up, Id definitely come along!

Christian


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah let us know,if not this time then keep an eye out in here for next


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Racer28 said:


> I am interested, but may have to let you know nearer the time! Thanks for alerting me, once she is all touched up, Id definitely come along!
> 
> Christian


Hey, it's not a concours meet, it's about the driver as well.....................


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah thats right Andy, so you will be turning up in a dirty car?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It's absolutely filthy at the mo, my wheels look just like yours :lol: :lol: :lol:

Would show off my new chrome valve stems really nicely


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahh I have yet to get the body work damage fixed from when I bought it, and although I feel proud infront on the public, infront of the TT Forums critical eyes is something else!

The driver part I feel ok about :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

hey mate dont worry too much about the damage i went to ace with a dent in my wing and still enjoyed the day even though i was conscious of the dent


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian do you think everyone will be ok if my dad pops along for the social side of things and to see the way to go is Audi TT and not BMW Z4 3.0 :lol:

He is 65 and when he told me he was buying the 3.0 I was


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

He's not bringing the 'Z' is he!!!??? :lol:

Ian....
We're in...... Come hell or high water......
Lunch was spot on last time!!!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> He's not bringing the 'Z' is he!!!??? :lol:


Yes and like all zed owners he thinks it is beautiful :lol:

Its nice to drive I'll give him that


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Got to say it's looking doubtful, but I've not given up hope yet



TT51 said:


> hey mate dont worry too much about the damage i went to ace with a dent in my wing and still enjoyed the day even though i was conscious of the dent


As did I with a damaged passenger door and sill :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah course he can come Neil.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok mate we are def coming. I'll have my boys with me this time.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok..... Ignoring the fact the clue is in the title..... It has been one hell of a week.......... 
and well, i went today! :lol: must have been all excited about it! 

I can confirm that food is still good, the menu has changed however 
and they no longer do the Tuna melt... (gits) :x

But the silver lining is..... 
That time of day there are 1000's of muppets trying to get to Bluewater for early xmas shopping
meaning that the usual way in past BW off the A2 is screwed. Also today the M25 was solid to 
the crossing.....
There are other ways and usually off the A2, towards Dartford (alongside the 25) and then the back lanes are best.

So in hindsight my mistake could be a blessing! :lol:

Any excuse for a ride out!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

LOL, Nick i dont know what to say. How long did you sit there for?

So what are you saying? Its gonna be difficult NEXT sat to get there?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would have liked to have come to this meet as I missed the last one, but I can't make this one either as we are due to move house this week. Unless you all come to my new house for a BIG essex meet and help us unpack all our boxes . The bridge is always busy on a Saturday as is Lakey so nothing new there and it is only 10 weeks until christmas not that I'm counting ... :wink:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Got there for lunch before..... Came out at 2 and sat for 5 mins, San mentioned something about the week
and i twigged it was the 24th........ What a tool......

Seriously bad week, my X is contesting my lad coming fortnightly after 8 years of peace!!!

Yeah, bad news on the traffic. Go early and sit in it or get yourself round the side of the 25,
off towards the hospital and then through Stone and across to the Hilton roundabout.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Maybe next time Dotti?

While we are on the subject i might not bother with one after this till after x mas. The run up to xmas i will prob be busy with work as the money calls. So i may sort one out between xmas and the new year all depends if anyone organises a new years eve London meet and tour like last year?? Who knows?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would say that the best way to get there to avoid most of the Bluewater traffic would be to take the Ebbsfleet turnoff from the A2 coming from Kent towards London. Thats at the bottom of the hill on the A2 before the Bluewater turnoff and it will be signposted for the Ebbsfleet Station. If you have satnav it should then take you up through Swanscome High St and back out onto the old road between Dartford and Gravesend. You do a left onto that road and when you get to the McDonalds on your left you turn right at the roundabout. Left there would take you straight back into Bluewater. Down to the next roundabout and turn left and you are on the dual carriageway that runs through the middle of the Crossways estate where the pub is.

If you are coming from London or Sevenoaks along the A2 or M25 you can either go up the A2 Kent bound and follow the above directions but that would be the long way round. Or, take the Dartford turnoff, up the slip road and left at the roundabout. Turn right at next roundabout, down to bottom and right at this roundabout. Follow road straight over next roundabout and half a mile and turn left at the first set of traffic lights. Follow down to the roundabout at the bottom and turn right and you will be at the other end of the dual carriageway through the middle of Crossways.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

All of which is not much help if you need to go OVER the bridge


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

You are scuppered unfortunately :?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Indeed, I was gonna put it more succinctly but after sitting for a moment contemplating alternative expletives, I couldn't be arsed :roll:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol watch out for a telling off for the use of the alternative bum word :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not exactly pushing the boundaries, but if they can't issue guidelines...................................


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Andy you still going to this ... queueing over the bridge not putting you off


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Im going Iv orderd good weather..It will be my first meet ..Can any one take that Vag-com i something on whats off?
Richard.
ps A20 is not a bad way to get to Dartford thats if the pub is in the center?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Hey Andy you still going to this ... queueing over the bridge not putting you off


Was, then wasn't, am now, explained in PM  You coming?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

crapgolf said:


> Im going Iv orderd good weather..It will be my first meet ..Can any one take that Vag-com i something on whats off?
> Richard.
> ps A20 is not a bad way to get to Dartford thats if the pub is in the center?


Can bring mine if you like, what do you want done?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

What time is this starting? Want to get there early enough to get some food as well


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian mentioned 2pm in the original post. Don't think its been changed.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

My blip on my alarm and my lights on alarm (i Keep leaving my lights on when i get out the car)..please 2ish


triplefan said:


> crapgolf said:
> 
> 
> > Im going Iv orderd good weather..It will be my first meet ..Can any one take that Vag-com i something on whats off?
> ...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah same time guys 2pm. Get there when you like Andy if you want food as well. Rich (crapgolf) nice one come on down.

Terry you coming with the green theme?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh Andy if your bringing vagcom can i have a scan please just to check everything is all good?

I didnt think you can get your lights to come on and off with locking the doors, could be wrong???


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian I think he means the alarm that alerts you when you take the key out with the lights left on :wink:

I'll bring Vagcom also just incase


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Yeah same time guys 2pm. Get there when you like Andy if you want food as well. Rich (crapgolf) nice one come on down.
> 
> Terry you coming with the green theme?


Yes hope to. Will try and roll in with Andy


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

oh my god so gutted would love to make it to this meet..,.it would be my first one :-( but im meant to be going sants pod this weekend...when will you organise another meet locallly in the kent area 

Liz


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Keep an eye out in here for them i will be doing them regularly


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian

Sorry buddy, hate to say I'm a "maybe" again, rescheduling at work means I may need to do Saturday after all, pray for dry weather, I may be able to go on the bike and leave a bit early.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

no no no the bell to warn me i left my lights on..lol


ian222 said:


> Oh Andy if your bringing vagcom can i have a scan please just to check everything is all good?
> 
> I didnt think you can get your lights to come on and off with locking the doors, could be wrong???


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> I'll bring Vagcom also just incase


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Andy may or may not see ya


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

The rain has stopped and the forecast is good for this afternoon in the area


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Still rainng here :x !!!

But still coming 

Don't think the mascot will.... too cold :roll:

T ROB T


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Good to see everyone today glad the weather held in the end.

Rich (crapgolf) sorry I didn't get chance to do your alarm bleep but if you want to pop to Dartford another time to sort it then just drop me a PM


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Good to see everyone 

Neil, think Rich wanted the light bong, I wanted the alarm bleep :roll: but forgot all about it 

Time to buy a Vag Com cable 

T ROB T


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Again, good to meet everybody, well done Ian

Rich, humble apologies for forgetting my lappy, whereabouts are you based?

Hope all you guys appreciated the effort I made to turn up in the dirtiest car, just so you could all look so good :roll:


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Was good to meet everyone, only problem is i think it will be costing more money :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers guys for turning up. Had a good one.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Andy ... tell mum i'm home :lol:

Good to meet everyone ... some nice new mods to consider


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Andy ... tell mum i'm home


Just been told to check the phone to see if you'd called :lol:

Keep me posted regards the radio


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Did Trev (ttrev21) turn up?

He called me yesterday and said he was going on SUNDAY... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I told him it was Saturday!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Slightly the worse for wear, but yes...........

Hope Lou is doing OK, and your Dad


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Slightly the worse for wear, but yes...........
> 
> Hope Lou is doing OK, and your Dad


Lou is off the morphine already and started walking. Hopefully home on Monday.  Meanwhile my Dad discharged himself against the advice of the medics, his family and social services... :evil:

Thanks for asking mate and glad Trev took on board what I said! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

yer no worries nice one I will but no rush..
Thanks


TT51 said:


> Good to see everyone today glad the weather held in the end.
> 
> Rich (crapgolf) sorry I didn't get chance to do your alarm bleep but if you want to pop to Dartford another time to sort it then just drop me a PM


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Had a great time ..good turn out I thought lucky I had a Saturday off ..Thanks Ian nice one ..
Rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good to see everybody despite the hangover and getting lockjaw on the sandwiches


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> Good to see everybody despite the hangover and getting lockjaw on the sandwiches


 :lol: they should have come with a warning and dimensions


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Thought the people not attending might like this pic


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

looked even better in the 'flesh' ... remind me who's car that was


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

taTTy said:


> looked even better in the 'flesh' ... remind me who's car that was


Too many mods to be mine mate


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

So do any other of you Kent guys fancy digging out your passports and braving it all the way over to deepest darkest Sussex along with Andy ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> So do any other of you Kent guys fancy digging out your passports and braving it all the way over to deepest darkest Sussex along with Andy ?


I wouldn't go anywhere in the dark with Andy. Going into the woods with Mark in France was frightening enough... :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dont know if anyone will read this who went but i have seen the review which i wrote and inc pics in the next edition of absoluttte and seeing that only Jay is a member who went no one else will see it so become a member now if you wanna see your car in the mag?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Dont know if anyone will read this who went but i have seen the review which i wrote and inc pics in the next edition of absoluttte and seeing that only Jay is a member who went no one else will see it so become a member now if you wanna see your car in the mag?


I`m a member 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know if anyone will read this who went but i have seen the review which i wrote and inc pics in the next edition of absoluttte and seeing that only Jay is a member who went no one else will see it so become a member now if you wanna see your car in the mag?
> ...


Correct... :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: give someone a cheap opening line and they just can`t resist


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

taTTy said:


> looked even better in the 'flesh' ... remind me who's car that was


That was Mark's (Tufty) car, silver coupe with QS wheels


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

No go for me Ian, I'm working.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Its been and gone mate sat the 31st of oct mate.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Pucker!!! couldnt belive it grat to meet up guys and see it first hand
Rich


triplefan said:


> Thought the people not attending might like this pic


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

I try A Sunday and Im there??


ttrev21 said:


> So do any other of you Kent guys fancy digging out your passports and braving it all the way over to deepest darkest Sussex along with Andy ?


----------

